# A Dog's Breakfast ....



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Absolutely a MUST SEE for anyone with a dog. An investigation into the dog food industry and what we feed our pets ...

Pet Food: A Dog's Breakfast - YouTube


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Tracy for that


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Good report, pity they didn't make more of the fact that dogs are carnivores and raw is always going to be the best if not the most convenient food. Thanks for posting Tracey.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm gonna watch this later and I'll get back with my thoughts.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Definitely a great watch!! Thanks for passing along Tracy.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I only had time to watch the first half hour but I hope to catch the end later tonight. Just re-affirms why raw, home cooked or really anything other than kibble is really best. I wouldn't feed my human family 100% processed foods, why do we do it to our pets?

A lot of the facts were similar to a book I just read and also recommend called _Pet Food Politics_ (and her second book on the subject I also read right away _Feed Your Pet Right_) by Marion Nestle. Her book on human food, _Food Politics_, is also quite frightening and worth a read. Following the facts of that food recall is really eye opening, it is a shame this program didn't run in the US.


----------

